# I would invite you to



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The RugerForum.com, under the Gallery section. There is a thread "MY NEW TOY-Bowen .22 Magnum Bearcat" that depicts a modified Ruger Bearcat that is one fine little six shooter. A beauty to the eye.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The pictures in that thread have disappeared Mr Bob. In fact I can can't even bring up their web site at Gun Blast.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*fixed*

Baldy: whatever was wrong at Ruger Forum is fixed. Bob new one is there.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt119


neophyte said:


> Baldy: whatever was wrong at Ruger Forum is fixed. Bob new one is there.


Thanks Mr Neophyte. I went back and the pictures about knocked my eyeballs out:smt119. That is one fine looking revolver:supz:. Mr Bob you do have a eye for the better things in life.:yawinkle:


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Bob's new one*

Baldy: sir; Bob should be ashamed of himself.:smt083 He could of posted it here to.
It is worth looking at.:smt023


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*folks*

I participate occasionally at RugerForum. Today I saw an article that could only be attributed to me. That being said; What was interpreted by me; and my response in fun undoubtedly bothered someone. Without question I do not believe in any plagiarizing at any level, nor do I participate. My thinking is my own, and I wouldn't ask anyone to do otherwise.
My Point. Having read a post in this section; I wrongfully thought said unit belonged to the individual that posted. With that; I proposed that it be reposted here. 
Now, I've found at another site a grumbling that I asked for plagiarizing.

and it could have been cleared up here with. Unit belongs to so and so 
Ass u me so I'm the Ass


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, I sure didn't mean to ruffle feathers, either.

I was questioning the proper ethics of posting, as to whether I should have posted. I learned my lesson. And am better informed by it.

As to having been "chided", I have been often times chided, and am the better for it. Do not cease correction when correction is due. We all learn from it.


Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

neophyte said:


> Baldy: sir; Bob should be ashamed of himself.:smt083 He could of posted it here to.
> It is worth looking at.:smt023


Yep that would make a fine post here too. Sometimes I post pictures on three or four different forums. :smt023 I don't see no harm in that. :smt1099


----------

